# Assassins Creed Sling-Bow! (Wrist Mounted) - video!



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi guys!
today i am showing you my assassins creed style sling-bow!
it has a draw-length extension so it is incredibly powerful.
This weapon was inspired by Joergs wrist mounted one and it is only a prototype.
also please say weather you would like me to make a tutorial of how to make it.
enjoy the video!




in the future i am planning to make a pump action pistol with a slide on the top as they are in the real pistols!

THE BLUEPRINTS CAN BE FOUND HERE!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

THAT is really cool. :bouncy: I need to get some new friends. None of mine build stuff like this. I also like those bolts that you made.

Wow on the blueprints too.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Thistle said:


> THAT is really cool. :bouncy: I need to get some new friends. None of mine build stuff like this. I also like those bolts that you made.
> 
> Wow on the blueprints too.


thanks!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good start. I think you need to work on the loading bit though. That extra tool has to go. Otherwise very cool. B)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I would suggest for the loading aid, a hooked object to pull instead of push, reduces chance of bands slipping.

Also, HOLY S**T THOSE BLUEPRINTS, you're an artist.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> I would suggest for the loading aid, a hooked object to pull instead of push, reduces chance of bands slipping.
> 
> Also, HOLY S**T THOSE BLUEPRINTS, you're an artist.


thanks!

i was thinking of having a sort of pump action thing but it was to complicated.....


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Great work on a very serious weapon.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

AJW said:


> Great work on a very serious weapon.


thanks!


----------



## tsxfire (Jun 25, 2013)

hey do you think you can post the blueprints somewhere else?, i cant access them on the website.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That's awesome man.


----------



## hautamak (May 5, 2013)

Haha nice idea and execution as well !


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

tsxfire said:


> hey do you think you can post the blueprints somewhere else?, i cant access them on the website.


ok i will fix that now thanks!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

If you don't pursue engineering in school you'll be doing the world of ninjas a great disservice. Keep up the great work, man. You're already way beyond anything I could be capable of.


----------

